# Vacation



## Hermes (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm going to be going on a vacation for about 3 weeks and I don't know what to do with my tortoise, I could take him along but how do I transport him and then what? Set up a temporary enclosure? Can anybody give me any ideas?


----------



## dmmj (Feb 27, 2015)

You know if taking him along is an option, go for it. baring that you will have to have someone watch him while you are away.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi Hermes,
I travel with my Sulcata.

There are times when my family must travel regardless of whether or not a dependable pet sitter is available. So, we teach our animals to become accustomed to it. Our Sulcata has already been on long out of state roadtrips with us in horrible weather.

Our set up is a very large storage Tupperware tote that takes up the entire trunk of our van. -It's a big enough setup that it is also her temporary home when we are out of town. We put in lots of her regular cypress substrate, rolled blankets around the inside of the container just in case the turns are too bumpy, she has 2 HUMID HIDES of her choice,* AND A Ceramic Heat Emitter lamp SET ON A THERMOSTAT* to keep her at her perfect desired temperature for the entire day-long car trip. I cut a large hole in the large storage bin lid and put aluminum around the hole just in case the lights move and touch the side of the lid. Then I cover up the top of the container with aluminum and keep the lights under the aluminum tent, so it stays comfy and warm inside. We plug in the thermostat and CHE by using an auto power inverter similar to this...


http://www.amazon.com/Bravo-View-IN...8?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1424498264&sr=1-48 . -I bought my version from my local auto parts store. We also keep a big enough stash of 10 hr handwarmers (from the sports dept at Walmart) in our glove box in case of an emergency for tortoise or people. Our sulcata has become quite comfortable with our travel setup and even ate in the car on our last long drive 


I would recommend building your large storage Tupperware set up now and putting your tortoise in it BEFORE you travel. This way your tortoise can get used to it and you can work out the proper temps etc BEFORE the stressful of the trip.


----------

